# Received 2.66 last night



## saweetnesstrev (Oct 8, 2005)

i received 2.66 last night and i got a feeling it was trying to fix lip sync problems.


----------



## Jeff43 (Dec 4, 2002)

I still have the lip sync problem. It would be nice if Dish Network upgraded to a screen within the receivers that let us viewers set our on lip sync time in milliseconds. A sliding bar would be great so everyone could adjust the lip sync on their own.


----------



## saweetnesstrev (Oct 8, 2005)

I havent notice lip sync problems but i will be looking for them, that sucks that you still gots em.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I don't have a new receiver yet... but I keep reading about the lip sync issues. I have my trusty 6000 and sometimes I get lip sync issues on ESPNHD or TNTHD... and usually changing channels and changing back fixes it.

Thing is, when it is happening... it isn't on all the channels nor to the same degree on the ones it is... so I was wondering if this is just another version of the same problem I've seen on my receiver?


----------



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

Jeff43 said:


> I still have the lip sync problem. It would be nice if Dish Network upgraded to a screen within the receivers that let us viewers set our on lip sync time in milliseconds. A sliding bar would be great so everyone could adjust the lip sync on their own.


I bet even the members of Milli-Vanilli could get that set up right.


----------



## dsanbo (Nov 25, 2005)

Fifty Caliber said:


> I bet even the members of Milli-Vanilli could get that set up right.


Nah.....%[email protected]@#! ...Still having trouble with my Jessica Simpson CD.....:grin:


----------

